# Repairs in rented properties



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Seen a nice property here in Maadi, owner (via Agent) is insisting that any problems ( leaks, washing machine breakdown etc) after first month will be down to me to sort and pay for (if I take the flat). 
Seems a rather negative situation and unlike my previous experiences, any advice on the "norm" here appreciated.
Flat is unfurnished, white goods only, but if the plumbing here is as good as Abu Dhabi, there could be a bit to do.
Kev


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Seen a nice property here in Maadi, owner (via Agent) is insisting that any problems ( leaks, washing machine breakdown etc) after first month will be down to me to sort and pay for (if I take the flat).
> Seems a rather negative situation and unlike my previous experiences, any advice on the "norm" here appreciated.
> Flat is unfurnished, white goods only, but if the plumbing here is as good as Abu Dhabi, there could be a bit to do.
> Kev


Hi Kev,

I think it is fairly normal for the tenant to pay their way once they are in the apartment, but it does depend on the owner. I know in properties I have rented in the past I have paid for air conditioning to be serviced and general plumbing repairs etc, but on the other hand when I have had problems with furniture (beds/sofa breaking!) the owner has replaced it as it is something that would remain in the flat. This I would say is the "norm" but each individual owner is different and you may find one who will cover all costs. I would be inclined to check warranties and quality of electrical items before taking the apartment though to know how old they are and their reliability, and ask for the air con units to be cleaned and serviced before you go in as they can get pretty dusty. 

Sam


----------

